# Fun in the frozen north!!!



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

It is freezing cold here but Lyric always makes the best of it!!


















*Best ball ever!!*








*
The amazing hovering ball ... not every dog can do this trick*









*Whaaa Hoooo*









This puppy is SO much fun!!!!! 
Thanks for lookn'


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

someday, I'll have a rottie of my own, gorgeous dogs


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So gorgeous I almost can't even cope!!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

THANK YOU!! She just keeps getting prettier and more fun everyday!!! I have been blessed with the best rottweilers ever (In my opinion anyway LOL) She is the perfect blend of crazy and snuggly with a pinch of trouble!!


----------

